

ManyTricks migrates users off Mac App Store due to sandboxing - eric_the_read
http://manytricks.com/blog/?page_id=2208

======
Rudism
Moving to the App Store has also broken and crippled Growl, which is probably
one of the most useful/ubiquitous apps available for the platform. It's a
shame that Apple is willing to hurt software in order to take a cut from and
exert more control over the distribution.

